# specialized FACT pro crankset



## doublepar (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm having trouble finding any details on the Specialized FACT pro carbon crankset.

I just got a great deal on a used 2009 Tarmac Pro SL frameset module that has the standard (53/39) FACT pro crankset. I'm interested in the crankset's specs, but cannot find much information about it.  

Does anyone know how the crankset compares to Shimano, FSA,SRAM, etc? 

Thanks


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

From the 2009 S-Works catalog, a claimed weight 100 grams less than a Dura Ace crank.


----------



## terminus123 (Sep 24, 2009)

Specialized says the S-Works crankset is the lightest and stiffest/efficient crankset on the market. 

I can't confirm how stiff it is, but I do know the S-Works SL and normal S-Works crankset are the indeed the lightest on the market.


----------

